# Those who are state liscensed



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Did you need a 2 or 3 bay sink ? Did the bottomes have to be rounded or was square O.K. ?


Patty


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

think that depends on the state


----------



## Shereen (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't know about square or rounded, but we have 2 bay in both our milk room and cheese room. I do like the rounded better than the square and the rounded are easier to come by and cheaper.


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

I got a 3 bay square and paid about 100.00 for it so the price was right.


Patty


----------

